# Is this truly a female elecrtic blue johanni?



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,

I have two electric blue johanni's. One male one female, but according to this forum, and other pics on the internet, the females are all yellow. No barring ect. This is my female and male, and my red zebra, who apparently loves the camera.




























So is the yellowish barred fish a female or could it be a male looking like a female to avoid harrasment? 
Also what do you think about my red zebra? Male or female


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The true Melanochromis johanni and M. interruptus have yellow-orange females and juveniles.

Now a closely related Mbuna called Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or Maingano has black and blue females.

Electric Blue Johanni may be hybrids of these fish. They are "supposed" to be black and blue always, but you often see lighter colored fish or fish with dull yellow.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I was under the assumption that electric blue johannii are simply Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano)?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I've seen EBJ used to describe true johanni as well as maingano.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

GTZ said:


> I was under the assumption that electric blue johannii are simply Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano)?


They are supposed to be... but then there are a ton of johanni and hybrids such as the OP's, being sold in err using this name.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

so what the heck do I have. Anybody know? Just a hybrid of some type? This cichlid world is qy complicated!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

amusrobs said:


> so what the heck do I have. Anybody know? Just a hybrid of some type? This cichlid world is qy complicated!


Looks like a hybrid.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok so I have a female hybrid cross between a Melanochromis johanni and a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos. So from the pictures above can you tell what my male is? Is he a hybrid as well? I am going to add more females, and I will try to suit my male. He's getting very cranky.

So should I get female maingao's or female johanni's?


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

ok now I'm really confused. This is what the profile of Melanochromis johanni here on cichlid froum says.
"Like all Melanochromis species, M. johannii has horizontally striped males and females of different colors. Males are a variable bluish black with pale blue or royal blue stripes. The dramatically different females are orange or yellow-orange with indistinct black stripes."

That sounds like my female, does'nt it?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

amusrobs said:


> ok now I'm really confused. This is what the profile of Melanochromis johanni here on cichlid froum says.
> "Like all Melanochromis species, M. johannii has horizontally striped males and females of different colors. Males are a variable bluish black with pale blue or royal blue stripes. The dramatically different females are orange or yellow-orange with indistinct black stripes."
> 
> That sounds like my female, does'nt it?


What did the fish look like in the tank when you bought them? Were some black and blue while at least half were bright yellow-orange? Those are true Johanni. Adult females can get in between colors

Most of the mass market fish sold as Electric Blue Johanni are hybrids or poorly bred Maingano Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos... they are all black and blue, but can get lighter at times.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Both the male and female were in a mixed tank with "jewel" cichlids. Apparenty I don't have a lot of good fish stores around here. Thanks for all your help. I'm such a amature.


----------

